# MAC artists make a commission?



## wikdwich (Jul 29, 2008)

OK! SO I LEFT THE MAC BOUTIQUE TOTALLY EMPTY HANDED! Crazy right?First the question? Am I mistaken thinking that the girls at the MAC boutiques make some sort of commission? One gal I really liked told me to always ask for her when I came in, and also asked that my girlfriend and I make our purchases together if possible (so that it appeared as a larger purchase), I assumed that these things meant they made some kind of commission? Am I wrong, can someone let me know how this works assuming it isnt a secret? Its perfectly ok with me because I am loyal to the girls that actually do help me, so if they make a commission I will continue these practices.
     BUT! Now the situation, and the problem... The closest MAC boutique is an hour drive away from me in sacramento, so I made a special trip last week because there was some stuff I not only wanted, but also some stuff I needed (cuz we all know that theres a difference). I was a sure fire sale and a potential big sale, I always like to sorta make that clear when I come in because I seem to get more help that way and Im easy. 
     When I went in I asked for my favorite girl, the answer I got was "shes not in". PERIOD. There was no "can *I* help you with anything?"  *STRIKE 1*. I looked for about 10 mins at a few things and was never even approached by one of the 3 very board looking artists standing around gossiping, so finally I had to ask for help! *STRIKE 2*. Then when I finally got one of the the gals to help to me, (I was trying to choose the correct concealer) she just sorta picked one put a dot on the back of my hand and handed me the tube. So I asked if she could apply it so I could actually see it under my eye, mind you this was like a thursday afternoon and I was the ONLY person in the store with 3 "artists". GET THIS; her reply was I'm sorry but in order for me to actually apply makeup to your face its a $50 application fee. OUCH! I said that Ive never paid before to have help choosing a product or two and that I wasnt there for a full face application, she said "we all charge it to apply ANY makeup" and then wanted to know who usually helped me because they should have been charging me! *MOTHER F+ING STRIKE 3 homegirl*! I asked if there was a supervisor that I could speak to and she said there wasnt one in that day. Not sure how thats possible but I said nevermind, I'll take my business to Nordstroms or purchase off the internet and left. EMPTYHANDED! So pissed that I didnt even go get my haul at nordstroms! 
     I really dont wanna have to order from the net so eventually I'll have to go back, but I'll call to see if my girls gonna be there this time. 
     WAS I WRONG? IS THIS A PRACTICE I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT OR WAS SHE AS RIDICULOUS AS I THOUGHT? SOMEONE WEIGH IN PLEASE!!!!


----------



## MACForME (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG- Honey.. the first thing i wanna say is I was sorry to hear such an experience. I definately would have been OUT OF THERE!!!!
You know, I never understood rudeness. These days, you can't tell how much someone is or IS NOT going to spend by they way they "look" I too have been subjected to these antics and I hate it. And you know whats worse? Once I whip out my MACPro card, the attitude changes, but then, the damage is done. Anyway.. I would write to MAC and let them know whats going on, especially since you ASKED for a supervisor. Write them, seriously. 
2ndly, i was told that they have a "sales goal". Some stores like Nordstrom give a commission also. So, I'm not sure HOW to answer your question. But, at this point, I'd write MAC and complain. Being treated like crap is unacceptable.

Here's the link: MAC Cosmetics | Contact Us


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 29, 2008)

I would have left too... I don't think you were out of line at all and I would defiantly contact MAC about the experience .


----------



## MissVivaMac (Jul 29, 2008)

We do have sales goals but no commission, unless you work for a MAC @ Nordies because their paycheck comes from Nordies not MAC. The reason we sometimes ring up separately is to make sure the appropriate parties get credit for the sale. Sorry about what happened at the store! There should be no charge whatsoever for a product demo! If I were you, I would write in a letter on the website because our senior managers get everything that comes in on that website! complaint or compliment!


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am sooooo happy that you left! $50 to try any product on well if that was the case then what you be the difference between going to MAC and going to a drug store! You should definitely contact MAC and let them know about your experience. I would also included the MUA's name if you happened to catch it.


----------



## kyustman (Jul 29, 2008)

omg I'm really sorry to hear about this experience you had! 
As for the $50 application, that girl was so rude about it, even if it was true. I've had demos done for free...when I bought my first foundation, the MUA applied studio fix fluid on my whole face for free....


I hate when a shopping experience turns bad because of horrible customer service.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope you got her name and you can report her to whoever in charge..
She doesn't know what the f she was talking about..


----------



## mac*lover (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I hope you got her name and you can report her to whoever in charge..
She doesn't know what the f she was talking about.._

 
i agree


----------



## Lapis (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the MAC here which is in a Belks doesn't do whole face/make overs unless you buy $50 in product, but I've never had an issue when I go in.


----------



## amoona (Jul 29, 2008)

I know that MAC stores do charge a fee of $50 for any make-up done but that doesn't mean trying on a freakin concealer to make sure it's the right color! I think you should not only write to MAC on their website but also called the store directly and speak to the manager. Either the girl who helped you was a biatch or she's a biatch who nobody told the rules to. Either way it'll be in your best interest, and it'll help out whoever else goes in that store trying to get a color match.

Like it's been said, we don't make commission at MAC but we do have sales goals. Those are more important to us then commission because our job depends on making those goals. The reason why your girl had you guys ring up the sale all together is because we have this stupid thing called AUS and the average of all your sales has to be at least $40 (I believe $50 at MAC stores).

So advice to everyone, please don't come in to buy just one item! haha


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 30, 2008)

i have had this type of experience at the mac counter in macy's. the mua artist were so b*tchy. i just recently started wearing mac again when i went to a local mac free standing store. i say report her.


----------



## nursie (Jul 30, 2008)

hell no, she was just a total bitch (and so am i today!). this pissed me off reading it, i am so glad you got out of there!

here my mac counter is in a belk, and they do have the $50 for total face on the weekends, but never ever ever EVER is there a charge for them to match you/help you choose the best shade

please send exactly what you posted here to the mac customer service on the mac website, they will respond! (and i hope you can find out that particular associate's name to include)

oh and i hope you can get your haul on soon with the one you already have good service with!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 30, 2008)

You definitely need to contact them. The way you was treated was horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it would be a good idea to write down the day and the time you was there so its possible they can track down who was working when you went in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_* So advice to everyone, please don't come in to buy just one item! haha*_

 
I just have to say this. And please don't think I'm attacking you, because that was not my intent. 

First off, I don't have all kinds of money to just drop by the store and drop $200 on makeup every few weeks. My foundation and powder I bought the other day (My first MAC purchase actually) Cost me $50, AND on top of that I have to put $40 in my car to get to the nearest MAC store. I spent $90 that day just to get over there to buy some face makeup. And yes, I  wanted to buy and buy and buy but it's just not financially possible for me. I had to SAVE every penny I got for the last few weeks to be able to make that trip over there.  I shouldn't be made to feel like if I go in there and don't do a huge haul then I won't get treated with the same service as people who CAN go and drop major amounts of cash. I already felt like a poor kid in the rich part of the neighborhood anyways. However, I wasn't coming in and only buying one or two things because I don't care about your job or your AUS. I highly doubt I'm the only other person that feels this way.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jul 30, 2008)

you mentioned that you drove an hour to go to the one in sacramento? the freestanding store?

cuz i too have had the SAME PROBLEM with the girls at the arden freestanding store. and ive walked out of there empty handed and just bought stuff online or at nordies cuz the girls at arden are just super rude. the only girl there that is nice and that actually helps me is the manager, and the petite blonde that works there. the short hispanic brunette gives me major attitude and refuses to help me also. she does the same thing to my friend that shops there. i wish i knew her name so i could blast her but i dont. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i say, write a letter and complain! they really have a serious problem.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the above, I don't want to feel all this pressure every time I go to the MAC store that the MAs are going to be snooty behind my back if I just want a lipstick or something. I already feel pressured about how if I return something I'm inconveniencing the company/salesperson, so now i feel i can not return anything or they'll hate me. Maybe MAC needs to re-evaluate their sales strategies so employees can focus on the customer instead of $$? I dunno...

Nonetheless, that girl was totally out of line, there's no way it's $50 to test a foundation!!! And yes, sometimes they charge $50 for a makeover that can then be applied to a purchase, but look, then u ended up buying nothing! so she lost out!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 30, 2008)

the $50 charge applies to fridays-sundays only on any makeup application, whether its a full face or just eyes.  there is no charge during the week, and there's no charge anytime to match you to any product.

i think that bitch was just bored and didn't wanna do anything but chat with the other girls, so she told you some lame-ass excuse that could get her written up (and should!).

for her to treat you the way she did was/is uncalled for.  you definately need to call and speak to the manager (there isn't always a manager on duty everyday btw) and you should also contact corporate.  they love hearing about how great an artist is, and how bad they are too.  they don't want rude people representing the brand, so if you contact them, they will make sure something is done so she won't do it again (you can bet you aren't the only one she treats this way).


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had such a horrible experience! I got pissed off just reading it! I would have whipped out a pen and piece of paper and started taking names and asking for supervisor's names and numbers...lol.  OOOOH I'm serious. It's happened.  
Thats total bs about the $50 fee.  The experiences I've had with MAC makeovers is that in order to get a full-face makeover, you must spend $50 on products.  Not just a flat fee.  At least thats how it works at several MAC's I've been to in Atlanta.  About matching the concealer...they are totally supposed to do that, no questions asked.  You shouldn't have to ask them to help you find your shade.  They should suggest it.  Good lord, there have been several times when MA's have been like, "Want me to put some on you to try it?" talking about lip products or eye shadows or blush.  That's their job.  They aren't there for hire (only helping you if you shell out $50), they are supposed to provide you with excellent customer service.  I would definitely send an email through the mac website with details about the day and time of your visit, and everything you told us.  Even if they don't know their names, they can figure it out if you know approximate times and I would even provide descriptions.  MAC usually has excellent customer service and if I know how they operate, you'll probably be compensated in some way for such a bad experience.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I agree with the above, I don't want to feel all this pressure every time I go to the MAC store that the MAs are going to be snooty behind my back if I just want a lipstick or something. I already feel pressured about how if I return something I'm inconveniencing the company/salesperson, so now i feel i can not return anything or they'll hate me. Maybe MAC needs to re-evaluate their sales strategies so employees can focus on the customer instead of $$? I dunno...

Nonetheless, that girl was totally out of line, there's no way it's $50 to test a foundation!!! And yes, sometimes they charge $50 for a makeover that can then be applied to a purchase, but look, then u ended up buying nothing! so she lost out!!_

 
I agree.  This whole situation and what you and xtiffineyx posted is exactly why I think AUS is a bad idea. It's good in theory, but it affects customer service! MAC has been through this before. 

And yes, to the OP-the MA probably has you and your friend ring up together to boost her AUS.

And now I should just e-keep my mouth shut...lol


----------



## lainz (Jul 30, 2008)

if you're ever in corte madera (marin county in norcal), come visit me at the nordstrom counter. i can guarantee you no one there will treat you this way


----------



## amoona (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I just have to say this. And please don't think I'm attacking you, because that was not my intent. 

First off, I don't have all kinds of money to just drop by the store and drop $200 on makeup every few weeks. My foundation and powder I bought the other day (My first MAC purchase actually) Cost me $50, AND on top of that I have to put $40 in my car to get to the nearest MAC store. I spent $90 that day just to get over there to buy some face makeup. And yes, I  wanted to buy and buy and buy but it's just not financially possible for me. I had to SAVE every penny I got for the last few weeks to be able to make that trip over there.  I shouldn't be made to feel like if I go in there and don't do a huge haul then I won't get treated with the same service as people who CAN go and drop major amounts of cash. I already felt like a poor kid in the rich part of the neighborhood anyways. However, I wasn't coming in and only buying one or two things because I don't care about your job or your AUS. I highly doubt I'm the only other person that feels this way._

 
I know you said its not an attack on me but seriously ... it was a joke. That's why I said "haha". I don't care if you're coming to spend $14 or $400. As long as you treat me with respect I'll do the same for you. Don't think that every MA is putting a dollar sign on your forehead while you walk in the door. And remember when someone online says "haha" it wasn't mean as a serious statement.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I know you said its not an attack on me but seriously ... it was a joke. That's why I said "haha". I don't care if you're coming to spend $14 or $400. As long as you treat me with respect I'll do the same for you. Don't think that every MA is putting a dollar sign on your forehead while you walk in the door. And remember when someone online says "haha" it wasn't mean as a serious statement._

 
Actually it wasn't just what you said that made me say that. It was also what  MACforME said when she stated that they treat her different when they see she has a pro card. 

I didn't say every MA was putting a dollar sign on anyones forehead but apparently a lot of them do, and I was just stating that I don't think that's right.


----------



## Jinni (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I didn't say every MA was putting a dollar sign on anyones forehead but apparently a lot of them do, and I was just stating that I don't think that's right._

 
I agree that it's not right, but it's easy to understand why it happens. When people's job depend on something, it's hard to be objective.

It's really up to MAC to change their policy. I thought they'd gotten rid of the AUS anyway?


----------



## meanjeanster (Jul 30, 2008)

I always wondered if they made commission.  

I too have been ignored and treated unfavorably by MAC artists especially when you're not all dressed up with makeup on.  If you go in with a lot of makeup on and look pretty and are dressed well USUALLY...they 'll come right up to you.  But if you're in an ol' t shirt and shorts with no makeup and your hair in a pony tail, they will ignore you or talk down to you like you know nothing about makeup.  Sometimes they'll even condescend to you and treat you like dirt the way you were treated.

I have been through this with my little social experiment at 5 different MAC stores, 1 in Hawaii and 4 in the US mainland when I was there visiting.  When you dress up and put your "Face" on, you get better treatment than if you go in there looking like you've been cleaning house. 

They definitely do put $$ on every person that enters the door and try to go and get the business of the people who look like they'll buy more makeup.

I've gone in and spent 20 bucks at times and 200 bucks at other times.  The REALLY bad experience I had where this chick was such a %#$ to me, I went and asked for her supervisors name and the number for MAC corp.  She still talked down to me and tried to BS me and then I went and grabbed all the makeup I wanted and told her that she really fked up because I was going to buy close to 200 bucks of makeup.  She just huffed and acted like she didn't care.  I went and ordered it all online and reported her TWICE and she STILL Works there...

I just don't know, some people are so rude.  I went in there all made up and pretty  a few months ago and the same woman approached me and I told her no, thanks, I want a GOOD makeup artist.  Guess she didn't recognize me LOL.

Report the chick , there's NO excuse for treatment like that.


----------



## redambition (Jul 30, 2008)

not on - that was really rude. a complaint is justified in your situation as it's part of the service to be matched to products like foundation and concealer.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 30, 2008)

Just my general thoughts on the topic, not necessarily directed at anyone.

I walk in the store with the understanding that the MAs deserve respect and I do too.  I will not accept poor customer service and address it up front if it happens (i.e. I have no patience for CS folks who can't be bothered from to break away from their chat to help you).  

If an MA is illogical with their treatment of you, address it with logic.  Call them on it, but do so matter-of-factly and without emotion (i.e. without sarcasm or name calling). 

If you always expect people to treat you nicely and in a manner like you would treat them, you will often be disappointed.  

There are people in this world who are just jerks and will treat you rudely.  What matters, what you can control, is how you deal with it and how you let it affect you.

To the OP: Most counters do demos, or product focus areas (i.e. a lip product or a foundation or a concealer) free of charge.  It is only a full face that they charge for.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 30, 2008)

I would contact MAC about the issue you had in store. MAC I'm sure prides themselves on good customer service and any member of staff not providing this should be pulled over about it and addressed.

I am quite friendly with some of the MAs at my counter (I'm in the UK though mind and so it might be different here) but they have told me in the past they do make commission off the LE items only. Whether it's commission per item/sale or commission for the member of staff that makes the most sales I do not know. But they do keep a list behind the counter of what each member of staff has sold from each collection and total it all up. To be honest though a couple of them know I spend a lot of money in their, especially on LE stuff but they're not pushy at all. If I go in saying I only want '2 of the eyeshadows' they will help me find the 2 that will suit me best rather than tell me to take all of them and at the same time if I'm not sure about something they will tell me straight if it's worth picking up or not. They're just happy to be helpful and have a nice chat whilst we pick out colours. They don't swarm on me like 'we must make money off you'. But then again I'll always be a repeat customer! Never had a bad experience though and they're all always very complimentary bless them.

As for the application problem, the MA who served you should have had no problem applying just an eyeshadow or just a lipstick etc. Maybe she was new and didn't know but again that should be brought up with her. I think by contacting the store and being diplomatic about it both you and the MA will gain - you hopefully will have a better experience next time and the MA will be able to work on and improve her skills.


----------



## onthisnight (Jul 31, 2008)

Definitely contact mac and tell them.

I was at mac yesterday, and I'm not the best at doing the outer v/crease, so I asked her to help me. and she showed me how to do it(I was holding a mirror and she did it on me). She didn't charge me for that. And the whole time I was there, she was helping me out, and didn't leave me there to help other customers even if there was 3 people waiting to be served. I was only there for lip gloss and eye shadow and i was pretty quick cause i knew what i wanted(sorta). But i mean, MA's should be there to help you and not treat you the way that that MA did. So definitely call mac. If you dont have her name, describe her and tell them what time you were there ect so that they can know exactly who the MA was.

The MA you got definitely needs to get written up for what she did.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't know about ther AUG .... I usually only buy a few things at the counter b/c I go in and swatch and I like the MA's so I feel the need to buy atleast a thing or two....but then I order it online b/c I dont have to pay sales online and it saves me some $$ especially if its a big haul.....


----------



## Beauty9584 (Jul 31, 2008)

There are many MUA that come to work and think of it as a social gathering!

At the beginning of July, I was in *Miami*,  I walked into a *Dadeland Mall*, and went to the Macy's that had a MAC counter!  There were three employees working, one was at the register moving and shuffling about.  The other two were directly behind the eyeshadow stands, one was actually leaning against the table slightly.

I walked in with a list of items I want to see up close because they were recommended for a look I was trying to achieve and i had only seen them online, so I couldn't just walk up and pick up the color with out touching several before I was able to find the right one!  So im picking up eye shadow after shadow trying so hard to find the one I wanted!  i probably touched about 20 different shadows!  They MUA are having a juicy conversation about the evening before!  Everyone know the tables are that wide, but they are long!  So im listening to there convo, but neither one of the heffa's Lol would even turn and acknowledge my presence, and i was close enough to reach out and touch one of them!

Bad thing,  I was dressed up with makeup one and had several shopping bags!  Boy was I pissed!  I felt so disrespected because when you come to work,  PLEASE WORK AND SAVE SOCIALIZING FOR ANOTHER TIME!

When I got home from MIA, Back to ATL,  I spent damn near $400 on the products I was trying to purchase in MIA!  I knew what I wanted but I needed help identify the products.  And I did want a slilght demo to show me what I could have tried with the products!  Not all the products but some of them!

So with this being said, it doesn't matter how your dressed but some people are just plain out rude and don't feel like being there so they are gonna try to do as little as possible!

p.s once I left the MAC counter, I bought two pair of coach shoes, which were right behind the MAC counter!


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is rude and awful. I don't know where you were shopping, but here is what I think you should do. Contact mac headquarters because mac is the one who hires the ladys that work in the department stores. You should tell them about what happened because this is not normal. It is a fifty dollar purchase with an entire makeover. For them to help you out and try different colors on you does not require a fifty dollar fee. I remember once when I went in to try on concealer the lady put it under my eye and tried different ones on me. I bet you that these girls probably have some revenge against the saleslady who used to help you. I mean as it is, they were gossiping. I really think you should contact mac headquarters though because they can not treat you this way or any other customers this way. It is wrong, they are ripping people off. This just makes me furious that people could be so rude and dishonest.


----------



## wikdwich (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_you mentioned that you drove an hour to go to the one in sacramento? the freestanding store?

cuz i too have had the SAME PROBLEM with the girls at the arden freestanding store. and ive walked out of there empty handed and just bought stuff online or at nordies cuz the girls at arden are just super rude. the only girl there that is nice and that actually helps me is the manager, and the petite blonde that works there. the short hispanic brunette gives me major attitude and refuses to help me also. she does the same thing to my friend that shops there. i wish i knew her name so i could blast her but i dont. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i say, write a letter and complain! they really have a serious problem._

 

OMFG! It was sac and its so funny because I thought that it was just me, Im pretty sure that it was the same girl, short hispanic girl w/ drawn on brows. I havent complained but am sure to now. I posted this same post on another make-up site and had several local girls tell me that they are consistently treated poorly at the freestanding MAC in the arden mall in Sac. Dont get me wrong I have dealt with two wonderful girls there, Sarah - a tall blonde very tan w freckles and another girl whose name escapes me- short a-line cut blonde.


----------



## roselyn112 (Jul 31, 2008)

whew!!! I am appalled at even reading this. personally i would have read her all her cards right then and there...lord knows I dont have the patience for attitude, rudeness or poor customer service. If I were you, I would call the store and ask to speak to a manager, get the manager's first and last name and tell them your experience. once done speaking to the manager ask for her first and last name and then tell the manager that you will be writing into consumer affairs. then proceed with an email or letter to MAC fully expressing your experience into detail. 

Seriously there is no need for that type of behavior at all! This reminds me of a similar and equally rude experience I had at a starbucks. Little did that barista know that I worked for starbucks in the past, so not only did i call in and speak to her manager but I also emailed the president of starbucks himself and copied her district manager on the email....I surely lit her little butt on fire and the whole store for that matter. In return they gave me free drinks for a year!


----------



## jdmac (Aug 10, 2008)

i'm in sac too and after wondering if i was the only one with bad experiences at the arden mac store, i've heard from others recently that i'm not alone in feeling that way about the employees there.  i was there today and got good service by an asst manager, but maybe it's b/c i bought $200 worth of products from her in about 10 min?  (i went in knowing what i wanted).  but usually, the service SUCKS there.  i specifically remember one blond girl there that was helping me try out a pigment and the instant i sheepishly said, "hmm...i don't think i like the color on me that much," she said "well, i need to help someone else" (major attitude) and left me standing there.  

so next time, go to the nordstrom mac counter-there are some newer employees there, but i've never had a bad experience there-maybe not the most knowledgable/helpful, but at least very nice.  in fact, the most helpful one there recently was laid off!  

ALSO, i had some crappy service at the VEGAS PRO store too last week.  everytime i turned around, the MA who was helping me would be helping someone else.  i spent about $500 there so she as willing to spend a lot of time with me, but she was always trying to help others while helping me which got annoying.  AND she kept insisting that she didn't make commission (at least 3 times) and spent 1/2 hour convincing me to get a PRO brush.  that was beyond annoying.  i said no like 4 times.  

ugh..i just needed to vent too.  thanks for listening.


----------



## II3rinII (Aug 11, 2008)

ok so if this was a freestanding store, then she lied to you about not having a supervisor.  im a 3rd key manager at the store here and it is a fact that at all times there must be at least one manager in the store.  then she lied to you again about charging $50 to DEMO a concealer, hell its our job!!  she shouldve invited you to sit in the chair, apply the concealer and then maybe demo some of the new stuff (if you were interested).  i dont know maybe its a southern thing or something, but we would never act like this at my store.  as for the AUS thing, yeah it sucks that they track that but that doesnt mean im gonna ignore the person who just wants a pack of sponges (some artists will run from those one item sales).  as for what you should do, call the store and calmly request to speak with the store manager, explain to them (again calmly and eloquently) what happened to you, be discriptive of who it was and how it happened.  see what they say, you then may want to also write an email to cust serv, artists like this make me sick!!  so many girls would love to have this job and this person is taking a space of someone who may actually do her job as shes supposed to!! please let us know what unfolds!!


----------



## AmyAngel (Aug 12, 2008)

I definitely hope you let MAC know about your experience, especially since it seems that there's a consistent trend of lousy service at that particular store. I'm also kind of jealous that you have a freestanding store within an hours drive, but not if the service is so bad! Which reminds me I need to look up what's available in Atlanta - I'll be there Labor Day weekend!

I didn't realize that they need their average to be around $40 - that kind of makes me feel bad because I've never bought that much in one trip! I usually go in knowing the one or maybe two things I need and just get those, though I have bought a lipglass I wasn't planning to get on the recommendation of the MA. Honestly, if they'd recommend more I'd probably buy more, but I rarely get recommendations. I'm shy, so maybe it's because of my personality? 

The one time I went in (to a different counter than usual) intending to buy more it was so busy (and apparently understaffed) that none of the MA's even acknowledged me, so I didn't buy anything that day. I don't think they were being rude, though, just swamped.

Maybe that's why with the MA's at the counter I go to most often (though not often enough to be recognized) I get sighs and not-so-happy looks when I say "Thanks, but I really just need a concealer." or whatever. They're always helpful, but not in a friendly way. I definitely get the "poor kid on the rich side of town" feeling there - in the whole mall really, but more so at the MAC counter. The Bare Escentuals store, Coach, most of the rest of Nordstrom, Apple store, and Sephora salespeople usually make me feel pretty comfortable, even though I'm sure they suspect (correctly) that I'm unlikely to shell out mass cash (though I can do some damage at Sephora).

I always feel like I'm doing something wrong at the MAC counter, like there's a secret password or procedure I don't know or something - I feel "out of the loop". Like I (politely, smiling) ask for a Blacktrack Fluidline and the MA just flips the display around toward me and goes back to what she's doing. I had kinda hoped she'd actually GET the fluidline and maybe ask if I needed anything else (a brush for it?) or if I'd seen the newer items, or something.

Next time I go in I'm asking specific questions, so maybe that will help.


----------



## wikdwich (Aug 26, 2008)

UPDATE!

So after a few more terrible visits to this MAC counter and after hearing that girls in my area are being treated poorly I sent an email to MAC customer service regarding the MA's in the ARDEN freestanding MAC. I told of how we've been treated and of course because you have to say one nice thing for every bad thing I gave kudos to the one MA who is consistently helpful. Heres the response from MAC I recieved:


Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

While pleased you enjoy our products, we regret to learn of your recent experience at the M.A.C counter in M A C-ARDEN FAIR , and we appreciate your letting us know. At M.A.C, every effort is made to ensure our counter representatives are knowledgeable and professional, as well as experienced in delivering the personalized service for which we are known. It is important to us that this fine reputation which we have worked so hard to achieve is upheld at all times. For this reason, it is especially disheartening to receive your report, and we appreciate the time you have taken to share your experience with us. Your comments have been forwarded to the management staff, so that they may be used to assess the need for appropriate action. Your satisfaction is important, and we do hope to have the opportunity to demonstrate that your experience on this occasion was anomalous. 

We are proud of the dedication of our representatives and of their endeavors to deliver superior service. It is evident that the efforts of Sara deserve recognition. Please be assured your remarks will be shared with our Education and Training Executives, who will extend your commendation to her along with their own.

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns. 

Sincerely, 

Kimberly Barsky 
Response Representative 
Global Consumer Communications 






SO! Now am i gonna get treated like crap when I go in because I complained?


----------



## bell21 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_ 
SO! Now am i gonna get treated like crap when I go in because I complained?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You absolutely shouldn't be. I've never worked for MAC but I worked retail for a good four years. Whenever a letter/email got sent to the corporate office it was always forwarded to our managers who would bring it up to the staff. It didn't matter if it was a complaint or compliment managers were never allowed to give the name or identifying information of the person who wrote to corporate. That was the rule at all the retailers I worked for and I'd guess that MAC has the same type of policy.

Plus they probably get so many people in there they wouldn't remember the situation with you to pick you out next time you went in the store


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 26, 2008)

No, MAC artists aren't paid on comission but it could be similar to my job at GameStop where we are measured on our items per transaction, so laying on more products than the person originally intended to buy helps determine how many hour you get.

That said, it's disgusting how terribly you were treated! My goodness. I've had my entire face practically done at my counter without charge.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 29, 2008)

this situation sucks big time but i think after the response MAC gave you, you kind of have to just let it go now and start shopping at the counter inside of Nordies so that you're more comfortable. i think it's safe to say that a lot of us have at one point encountered something like this. maybe not ALL of us but a lot including me. you just have to either let it roll of your shoulder and go vent or just take it above them like you did but thats really all you can do, ya know? there was one  that was crappy towards me a couple of months ago when i was in aventura (north miami) but who knows why she had an attitude because when i approached her she was VERY nice, when i asked to speak to a manager about possible employment it was dr. jekyll and mr. hyde. lol! and i didn't get mad because i remember how i used to get working retail and people would ask my manager about jobs.

SO, while it does suck you just gotta find other people to deal with. maybe only go when your person is there. i had my default person and my counter and then the back up but if both were gone i just waited until they were working. and it was nothing against anyone else at the counter. they were all very sweet BUT i used to work at Nordies and like all the other MA's have been telling you, only the MA's that work at MAC get the commission so you know........ lol!!!!

thru any bad experience just remember that MAC is a freakin GREAT line that has been serving and financially depleting us for years. LMAO!!!

i love MAC. it's my crack.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:  crazy:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







this is what it does to me.. hehehe


----------



## dominicana90 (Sep 22, 2008)

wowi found this by accident and I feel the same way.  I hate going to the freestanding MAC in Arden.  I always thouht the reason I always get bad vibe from the artist there was because everytime I went there was always a huge line.  two experiences I had.

I was trying get some opinions about a brush and I wanted to buy some palletes.  I was waiting for someone to approach me and there were a couple of artist avaible.  They just watched me until I had to ask for some assitance.  When I asked for a brush and the pallet they just basically ran off and told me to stand in line.  I wasn't even finished shopping but whatever I saved money that day I guess

Just a few days ago I went back and I had a little better service I guess.  They were still a little rude like they didn't want me there.  When I told them I was an aspiring makeup artist they became friendly all of a sudden.

I would rather go to a Macy's counter anyday.  I have not had one bad expierence there.  They are always friendly.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_UPDATE!

So after a few more terrible visits to this MAC counter and after hearing that girls in my area are being treated poorly I sent an email to MAC customer service regarding the MA's in the ARDEN freestanding MAC. I told of how we've been treated and of course because you have to say one nice thing for every bad thing I gave kudos to the one MA who is consistently helpful. Heres the response from MAC I recieved:


Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

While pleased you enjoy our products, we regret to learn of your recent experience at the M.A.C counter in M A C-ARDEN FAIR , and we appreciate your letting us know. At M.A.C, every effort is made to ensure our counter representatives are knowledgeable and professional, as well as experienced in delivering the personalized service for which we are known. It is important to us that this fine reputation which we have worked so hard to achieve is upheld at all times. For this reason, it is especially disheartening to receive your report, and we appreciate the time you have taken to share your experience with us. Your comments have been forwarded to the management staff, so that they may be used to assess the need for appropriate action. Your satisfaction is important, and we do hope to have the opportunity to demonstrate that your experience on this occasion was anomalous. 

We are proud of the dedication of our representatives and of their endeavors to deliver superior service. It is evident that the efforts of Sara deserve recognition. Please be assured your remarks will be shared with our Education and Training Executives, who will extend your commendation to her along with their own.

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns. 

Sincerely, 

Kimberly Barsky 
Response Representative 
Global Consumer Communications 






SO! Now am i gonna get treated like crap when I go in because I complained?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hey I was just wondering if you've been back to that location? and what happened?   How are they to know it's you how voiced up at the MAC Corp? 
I'm sorry this happened to you.  I am happy to say this has never happened to me with MAC... but at other counters/brands!!!


----------



## pilletje (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_OK! SO I LEFT THE MAC BOUTIQUE TOTALLY EMPTY HANDED! Crazy right?First the question? Am I mistaken thinking that the girls at the MAC boutiques make some sort of commission? One gal I really liked told me to always ask for her when I came in, and also asked that my girlfriend and I make our purchases together if possible (so that it appeared as a larger purchase), I assumed that these things meant they made some kind of commission? Am I wrong, can someone let me know how this works assuming it isnt a secret? Its perfectly ok with me because I am loyal to the girls that actually do help me, so if they make a commission I will continue these practices.
BUT! Now the situation, and the problem... The closest MAC boutique is an hour drive away from me in sacramento, so I made a special trip last week because there was some stuff I not only wanted, but also some stuff I needed (cuz we all know that theres a difference). I was a sure fire sale and a potential big sale, I always like to sorta make that clear when I come in because I seem to get more help that way and Im easy. 
When I went in I asked for my favorite girl, the answer I got was "shes not in". PERIOD. There was no "can *I* help you with anything?" *STRIKE 1*. I looked for about 10 mins at a few things and was never even approached by one of the 3 very board looking artists standing around gossiping, so finally I had to ask for help! *STRIKE 2*. Then when I finally got one of the the gals to help to me, (I was trying to choose the correct concealer) she just sorta picked one put a dot on the back of my hand and handed me the tube. So I asked if she could apply it so I could actually see it under my eye, mind you this was like a thursday afternoon and I was the ONLY person in the store with 3 "artists". GET THIS; her reply was I'm sorry but in order for me to actually apply makeup to your face its a $50 application fee. OUCH! I said that Ive never paid before to have help choosing a product or two and that I wasnt there for a full face application, she said "we all charge it to apply ANY makeup" and then wanted to know who usually helped me because they should have been charging me! *MOTHER F+ING STRIKE 3 homegirl*! I asked if there was a supervisor that I could speak to and she said there wasnt one in that day. Not sure how thats possible but I said nevermind, I'll take my business to Nordstroms or purchase off the internet and left. EMPTYHANDED! So pissed that I didnt even go get my haul at nordstroms! 
I really dont wanna have to order from the net so eventually I'll have to go back, but I'll call to see if my girls gonna be there this time. 
WAS I WRONG? IS THIS A PRACTICE I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT OR WAS SHE AS RIDICULOUS AS I THOUGHT? SOMEONE WEIGH IN PLEASE!!!!_

 
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that is REALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ridiculous!!
whats wrong with her? if she doesnt like to work and help clients just GO HOME then!! you dont b*tch to the customer !$50 or you [email protected][email protected]

I am really sorry to hear this and i felt so sorry cos you had to drive a long way to get there!!!!!!!!
It's really important feeling confident when you buy something and thats the task of the MAC saleslady in my opinion!!!!!
I had that kind of experience too last week, UNfortunately!!!!!!
I was in de dutyfreeshop in hk to check if there are still mac mineralize powder left and i hated the girl from Mac. SHe wasnt helpful and kept saying that the collection i asked for was TOO long ago!!!how am i suppose to know that??the "normal" Mac stores in Hong kong just release these collection and it was out of stock!!! And she was too dumb to realize that i didnt know that there is a differnce between dutyfreeshop and the Mac counters outside! She made me feel stupid!! and when i asked what my color would be for the skinfinish duo(cos i was hoping to get it online or something), she pulled out one skinfinishpowder DUo from somewhere, so i said: OOOOOOO you still have the samples. She looked at my and said: OFCORS we do!WE CANT THRO it away, right??!!! <<GRRRRRRR WTH is wrong with you, i thought!!then she said i doubt you can still buy it cos it is just wayyyyyyyyyy tooo long ago!!
pfffffffffff what ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really wanted to buy some stuff but I just cant stand these kind of crappy service!!!
SO i left and went to the "normal" Mac counter   Just 5 minutes away from the Dutyfree shop
and i get happily ever after!! a nice girl was helping me out and she was patient and explain the differnce between them and dutyfree 
heheheh
and my wallet was 1300 HKD lighter  but it was worth it !!!!!

MUAHZ!!!!!!!!!

So I can totally understand your feeling!! Hope you will get ur stuff eventually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




X

Pilletje


----------



## Socialite (Sep 25, 2008)

I must say that in general tha mua at my pro store in northpark and counter at nordstrom are lovely girls. however the mua that always assists me at the counter is such a sweetie. she is always ready and willing to show me everything. i usually have to stand at the pro store for over 5 minutes before somebody can come and ask if i need help weather they are busy or not. whenever i go to prostore, i am quick and from first contact with the mua to where i actually pay is 6 minutes at the most, i don't feel comfortable browsing and testing like i do at the counter. 

i have never been charged to test makeup, fullface was only a 40 dollar minimum purchase


----------



## christinakate (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah well i know a thing or two about recieving a great amount of disrespect. Im 18, and still not taken seriously. I go into MAC once a week, and plan to buy tons of things. Funny thing is i can never seem to get a second of help. Im sorry but do i have " Window Shopper" plastered on my forehead. As soon as that wallet comes out, and they realize im actually going to buy things, suddenly people are sooo friendly and want to help me out.  Dont get me wrong some people can be super friendly but many dont have the decency enough to treat me as an equal.


----------



## irukandjii (Sep 26, 2008)

omg,i'm sorry to hear bout that, i've been  to arden fair's boutique several times but havnt been to check out concealer or foundation, i've had lipsticks and all disinfected and whatnot and handed to me to be applied myself and the m.a's there have been nice thus far...bummer, i hope your next visit would be much better cuz i know how you feel to have to drive so far and get crappy service like that...*sigh*


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Sep 26, 2008)

Actually... MAC does not charge for the actual make-up application. However, Fri-Sun there is a $50 min. purchase(with an appointment) Mon-Thur it should be complimentary. Unless there is a special event going on. That is at most counters. MAC Stores maybe different, but not much different.


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Sep 26, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that so many people have been receiving bad service. the only MAC counters that I know of that receive commission is at Nordstrom's. All others do not make commission. To be fair a lot of times the MAC Artist have to deal with alot of "customers" that are coming in to treat them as their own personal make-up artist and not buy a thing. Or they buy to get their face done and then return everything they bought a day or so later. This hurts the business! think about it... if you wallk into a hair salon to get your hair done you don't expect to get it done for free????  It's unfortunate...sometimes good customers get the raw deal because of what bad customers do...(that's the reality) but it does'nt make it right. Again...so sorry you had to deal with that! don't give up on MAC, there are some alot of artists who understand that customer service is just as important as good make-up!


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Sep 26, 2008)

To Socialite: Is your mua Jackie @ northpark? She is such a sweetie.


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Sep 26, 2008)

FYI... someone is supposed to greet you asa you walk in the store or to the counter and ask if you if you need some help. It's true mua have to meet a quota but that is no excuse to ignore you or not serve you with the best customer service. It's true some mua's are really great and may have had a bad experience prior to your visit, but they should not take that out on you EVER! It really is best that if you find a mua that serves you well you should stick with them and have a back up. Ask that mua who should you see if they are not there to insure you get the best customer service. Then the mua that didn't treat you well will see you buying from those mua's and will have their feelings hurt because they will be losing out on those sales and then will maybe learn to give better cust. service!


----------



## Brianna Lynn (Aug 14, 2013)

Unfortunately I moved to Miami in Feb from Chicago and the workers/people here are rude in general and no one is of much help anywhere. The best MAC service I've gotten is at the MAC freestanding store on Collins Ave in South Beach Miami or at the Mac counter in Nordstroms at Dadeland. I haven't had any good experience with the workers at bloomingdales or Macy's.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

I have been completely deterred from mac counters because of pushy and overly aggressive or impatient ma's, I'd rather use forums like this, do my own research, then take the calculated  risk buying online and get a colour I don't like once in a while than expose myself to that negativity.  This is my hobby it'ssupposed to be fun!


----------

